# Moving to Dubai - baggage



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all,
My first post! 
I'm moving to Dubai next week (probably Fri 21st, flying from Manchester, UK) and just looking at the cheapest way of getting there with two heavy suitcases - probably about 50kg in total. 
Have just read the below on the Emirates site - anyone know what this means?
"If you have calculated your allowance to be over 32 kg (71lb), please note that Dubai Civil Aviation prohibits the acceptance of any one piece of baggage weighing more than 32 kg (71lb), into, out of or via Dubai International Airport."
Any help much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Ickle_Em said:


> Hi all,
> My first post!
> I'm moving to Dubai next week (probably Fri 21st, flying from Manchester, UK) and just looking at the cheapest way of getting there with two heavy suitcases - probably about 50kg in total.
> Have just read the below on the Emirates site - anyone know what this means?
> ...


It means that you can't have more than 32kg in a single bag. So, 2 bags at 25kg is fine, though if you fly economy you will have to pay excess baggage.


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

m1key said:


> It means that you can't have more than 32kg in a single bag. So, 2 bags at 25kg is fine, though if you fly economy you will have to pay excess baggage.


Ah ok great, thanks. Emirates seem expensive for extra baggage (I will be flying economy) but I don't think virgin or BA fly to Dubai from Manchester. Anyone know of a cheaper way of doing it than paying £4-500 with Emirates?


----------



## EddieE (Sep 15, 2012)

Ickle_Em said:


> Ah ok great, thanks. Emirates seem expensive for extra baggage (I will be flying economy) but I don't think virgin or BA fly to Dubai from Manchester. Anyone know of a cheaper way of doing it than paying £4-500 with Emirates?


Get a cabin size bag and stuff it really full of your heavy stuff, it's not usually weighed. Take your lighter stuff in the big case, and get the lightest one you can. Always worked for me - not that I've flown emirates much.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Ickle_Em said:


> Ah ok great, thanks. Emirates seem expensive for extra baggage (I will be flying economy) but I don't think virgin or BA fly to Dubai from Manchester. Anyone know of a cheaper way of doing it than paying £4-500 with Emirates?


Virgin are quite good for a 2nd bag, but you'd have to go from Heathrow. You could try a shipping company/excess baggage company at the airport, but it is debatable you'd save much


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

When I flew over, I had about the same amount of stuff, 2 huge cases and 2 smaller ones. BA charged me £70 + vat per extra case (KLM charged me £1200 for the same amount a couple of weeks earlier).


----------



## EddieE (Sep 15, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> When I flew over, I had about the same amount of stuff, 2 huge cases and 2 smaller ones. BA charged me £70 + vat per extra case (KLM charged me £1200 for the same amount a couple of weeks earlier).


Why would you do that? Take the same stuff twice on the same routes?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I was moving over here in late September, but I had to make a business trip early in August, so I took half of my stuff with me on the first trip (already had accommodation sorted), then the rest of the stuff when I moved over for good.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

EddieE said:


> Get a cabin size bag and stuff it really full of your heavy stuff, it's not usually weighed. Take your lighter stuff in the big case, and get the lightest one you can. Always worked for me - not that I've flown emirates much.


Mine was weighed last week!! Was pain in arse as was over!!! Be careful


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

How much do emirates charge, couldn't find on website?


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> How much do emirates charge, couldn't find on website?


I put a post a week or so a go can't remember now but was something like £25 a kg extra if not booked with booking or £200 10 kg extra


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Luckily was big luggage was well under so just checked in one of hand luggages


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Try contacting a company like this for a quote. There will be one at Manchester that does it. The example given in the link is from £3.60 a kg. I'm guessing it will work out cheaper than £25 a kg quoted earlier in this thread.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

m1key said:


> Try contacting a company like this for a quote. There will be one at Manchester that does it. The example given in the link is from £3.60 a kg. I'm guessing it will work out cheaper than £25 a kg quoted earlier in this thread.


Just got quote for large suitcase, door to door, £210.


----------



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow, is it not just worth starting to buy things you need once out there? 

Also as a general rule what would you guys say you might have taken out and didn't when you first went or visa versa did you take things you didn't need?


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Ace, thanks for all the advice everyone. I also read elsewhere that you need education certificates when you move to Dubai. What's this needed for? Haven't a clue where mine are!?


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Ickle_Em said:


> Ace, thanks for all the advice everyone. I also read elsewhere that you need education certificates when you move to Dubai. What's this needed for? Haven't a clue where mine are!?


For your visa, you will need them to get one


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Ickle_Em said:


> Ace, thanks for all the advice everyone. I also read elsewhere that you need education certificates when you move to Dubai. What's this needed for? Haven't a clue where mine are!?


You'll need to get them attested as well to prove authenticity.


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

I see. Wasn't prepared for that! Is it just a degree certificate or will I need to go back further ie A Levels and GCSEs? Is there a thread with further info on this topic (apologies, have done a quick search but it's difficult on an Apple device!).

Also, if I book a return flight three months apart will I be ok at the airport to get a visit visa for 30 days then sort my working visa once in situ? Do I need to get my work visa before I start work or once I've joined? 

Thanks


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I only got the highest qualification attested and due to urgency used a specialist company to do so. No idea if there is another thread here or not, but I suspect so. The company I used was Jestom Express, no problems whatsoever. 

As I understand it (so don't shoot me if this information is wrong), you'd have to explain at passport control that you plan on going to other places via land borders before returning here to get your return flight out, as the tourist visa only lasts for 30 days. :S


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Eek, how long did it take you? I'm supposed to move on Friday! Can you do it whilst in Dubai (ie online?!) or does it have to be in the uk beforehand? 

Would it not be a good idea to tell them at passport control that I'll be getting a work visa within the month? Sorry for all the questions - as you can tell I'm pretty unprepared!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Ickle_Em said:


> Eek, how long did it take you? I'm supposed to move on Friday! Can you do it whilst in Dubai (ie online?!) or does it have to be in the uk beforehand?
> 
> Would it not be a good idea to tell them at passport control that I'll be getting a work visa within the month? Sorry for all the questions - as you can tell I'm pretty unprepared!


You need to get them attested in the UK I used Blair on 5 day service there is a thread on it where I asked if you search

I came in on visit was worried what passport would say so was honest with them and said start work in week and he just said but at moment you are a visitor and stamped my passport now my company are doing my visa


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Ickle_Em said:


> Eek, how long did it take you? I'm supposed to move on Friday! Can you do it whilst in Dubai (ie online?!) or does it have to be in the uk beforehand?
> 
> Would it not be a good idea to tell them at passport control that I'll be getting a work visa within the month? Sorry for all the questions - as you can tell I'm pretty unprepared!


Like for zovi it took about 5 days door to door. I don't see why you couldn't start the process in UK though and have the certified documents sent to you in Dubai. As long as you have a PO Box thats all fine (company you'll be working for or Hotel). 

Personally I don't think thats a good idea no. Say you're here on holiday, as officially you are until you are employed. Much less hassle at arrivals. 

Do you have a company already, or will you be seeking one when here? If you have one someone should be advising you on stuff like this and potentially be including your baggage in a relocation fee.


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks so much guys, just waiting for Blair to call me back now but the lady I spoke to said there's an express service so should hopefully be ok.

Given I'm evidently pretty clueless, is there anything else I need to know/urgently do before arriving? I'll get in touch with my company too who have offered to help but since you guys have been invaluable so far, though I'd ask here too so I can appear to know what I'm talking about to my employer!!

Do people tend to set up a bank account before arriving? And when do you get your work visa - before starting work or once in situ? 

Anything else I'm missing that's gonna bite me once I'm there?! Cheers


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

As far as I am aware you can't set up a bank account before you get here. I don't think you're meant to be able to until your visa is in place, but some banks forgo this condition if they get a letter from your employer stating you are being sponsored. Mine did anyway.

Next bit is more complicated depending on your employer. Some won't let you start until your visa is in place, if they are good this can be a very short period. Some companies leave it and leave and let you work there without the visa, which isn't ideal, especially if you are looking to rent your own place.


----------

